# Exotic Vets in the Surrey area



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi guys im just wondering, are there some good exotic vets in the surrey area. If so does anyone know of one ?? Thanks in advance :2thumb:


----------



## 66921 (Feb 12, 2011)

Google seers croft, they're pretty good.


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Give surrey pet supplies a ring and ask who they recommend


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

This is on the Surrey border although Hants, recomended to me, did have Ashworth vets too, but rep vet on maternity.

*Ancells Veterinary Centre
1 Falkners Close
Fleet
Hampshire
GU51 2XF 
01252 812233*



MRC4FF has mentioned a well known/recommended one.

This guy was great with birds, branched into reps (cannot comment), Sussex, but close to some parts of Surrey.

A.K JONES B.VET.MED,MRCVS, CRAWLEY, THE COTTAGE, TURNERS HILL ROAD


----------



## kermitthefrog (Jul 2, 2010)

Sean McCormack at Animals Are Us in Hayes, Feltham and Sunbury in Middlesex treats reptiles, has kept alot of species himself. Not quite Surrey but if you need to travel the Sunbury branch isn't far.

Staff


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

That's very useful thanks, I had heard there was an exotics vet in Sunbury but have never been able to find him, Sunbury is only a mile from me!

Previously I have used CJ Hall in Shene, they're good in my experience but can be very expensive, and I have heard a few negative reports about them from other people (mostly to do with their fees).


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

I use Kynoch Vets in Wokingham, went there a few times last year with one of my corns and they were excellent, unfortunately the lady I saw has left now but there's a reptile specialist there who is also very good.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Graham said:


> That's very useful thanks, I had heard there was an exotics vet in Sunbury but have never been able to find him, Sunbury is only a mile from me!
> 
> Previously I have used CJ Hall in Shene, they're good in my experience but can be very expensive, and I have heard a few negative reports about them from other people (mostly to do with their fees).


That's interesting, they're who I use. They recently did an op on one of my cockatiels and were very helpful and curtious. They also told us that we could have X, Y and Z done at Q cost but that they didn't recommend it because they were 99% certain what it was anyway. Not the type of behaviour you'd expect from blood sucking leeches 

Nice to know there's another just down the road too. CJs can be a pain to get to when there's traffic!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

kermitthefrog said:


> Sean McCormack at Animals Are Us in Hayes, Feltham and Sunbury in Middlesex treats reptiles, has kept alot of species himself. Not quite Surrey but if you need to travel the Sunbury branch isn't far.
> 
> Staff


Lucy Ashby is worthy of the trip whatever they're like :whistling2:


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

Im on the borders of surrey and hampshire, was recommended Lemon Grove vets in Bordon but have never used them. I also spoke to the reptile vet at Denbies View veterinary Centre in Dorking and she seemed very good: again have never needed to go. I went to see Bruce mclean over in Reading Berkshire once and can highly recommend him


----------

